# GNU Carbon Credit



## Lowlyffe (Jun 8, 2011)

I think its a great choice for a beginner! Itll be good all thru your begiiner stages thru your intermediate stages.


----------



## lo0p (Feb 26, 2011)

Awesome board, and great for ice/crappy conditions.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

Yep agree the CC is a great board for beginner to int you will love it i think


----------



## jcam1981 (Jan 22, 2012)

Magna traction is wonderful for the east coast conditions took my new Lib Tech out today in upstate NY and it handled beautifully! 

Get the Carbon Credit!


----------



## bbplayerinva (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks guys. I have done a ton or research and have gone back and forth on the right board to buy. I appreciate your thoughts. So far I haven't found a board that I can get as much bang for the buck as the GNU CC.


----------



## Grasschopper (Jan 7, 2010)

I think everyone is underselling the Carbon Credit as a beginners board. The best freestyle carver (ie best carved turns on a freestyle board) at our mountain rides this year's Carbon Credit. The dude makes the nicest most technical perfectly equal radius every times turns I have ever seen.

My point is...great beginner board that you can ride until you're an expert and it won't be the limiting factor in your riding. Magnetraction is AWESOME on ice. I prefer it to the vario cut of my NS Heritage (previously rode a T.Rice C2BTX)


----------



## Krug (Mar 27, 2010)

I just bought one and used it once. Mint condition 158 cm. If interested, shoot me an offer. Black and red. Sticking with the NS Revolver.

Andy


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

Grasschopper said:


> I think everyone is underselling the Carbon Credit as a beginners board. The best freestyle carver (ie best carved turns on a freestyle board) at our mountain rides this year's Carbon Credit. The dude makes the nicest most technical perfectly equal radius every times turns I have ever seen.
> 
> My point is...great beginner board that you can ride until you're an expert and it won't be the limiting factor in your riding. Magnetraction is AWESOME on ice. I prefer it to the vario cut of my NS Heritage (previously rode a T.Rice C2BTX)


This.

I had one as a beginner and it helped me get the basics down, I was pleasantly surprised that it has also been awesome on intermediate/advanced terrain, shitty snow/ice, jumps (small ones for me), boxes(I suck at these too), carving...etc. The fact that it's only $400 is criminal.


----------



## mmarshall776 (Jan 31, 2012)

bbplayerinva said:


> Looking to buy my first board. Have only rented to this point. Wondering what you all think of the GNU Carbon Credit. I am looking for an all around board to ride on the east coast and I am a beginner. Thanks.



I'm in the same boat as you. Had a first hand me down board that was a junker but it got me into the sport enough to decide i wanted to stick with it and pick up my own board. After reading things about the GNU CC I picked up the 2010 edition lightly used on eBay with a pair of Danny Kass Union bindings.

It just arrived this week and I haven't been able to take it out yet so I can't tell you anything as of now. Good news is that I'll be in Killington, VT next week for a few days and I can report back on what I find. I'm sure I'll agree with everything you've read and heard here and let you know what a great board at a bargain price you're gonna get.

My first ride was 2 months ago at Killington and went to the top of Great Northern and figured out what to do on the way down. I can't wait to get back up there and dominate that run next week.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Grasschopper said:


> I think everyone is underselling the Carbon Credit as a beginners board. The best freestyle carver (ie best carved turns on a freestyle board) at our mountain rides this year's Carbon Credit. The dude makes the nicest most technical perfectly equal radius every times turns I have ever seen.
> 
> My point is...great beginner board that you can ride until you're an expert and it won't be the limiting factor in your riding. Magnetraction is AWESOME on ice. I prefer it to the vario cut of my NS Heritage (previously rode a T.Rice C2BTX)


Definitely a board you can grow in to, and like someone else said the $400 price tag is almost criminal. It's a very solid deck at that price.


----------



## PA n8 (Jan 25, 2012)

Picked up one from Evo on clearance at the end of last season and have been out on it for 1 full day and 4 nights. I am really enjoying this board so far and would highly suggest it. For me it is taking some getting use to since I came from a board that was way to big for me.


----------



## mmarshall776 (Jan 31, 2012)

There's no turning back for me at this point being that I already bought it but the CC i picked up is 153cm. I'm 5ft 9in, 170lbs, with 9.5 boots; how's the length for me with the banana? I know you can ride them a few cm shorter but do you think that's too short? I don't do any crazy carving, I'll be in the park a bit but not all the time, and i'm not looking to bomb hills either. 

thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## bbplayerinva (Dec 19, 2011)

Guys thanks again for all the advice and your thoughts. I picked one up today online. Found the 2012 model for $320 at a site called Shred Shop. Sent the link to Evo which I have dealt with before and they have a low price guarantee. So they beat that price by 5%. So I ended up picking it up for $304. It was just too good a deal to pass up.


----------



## Banni (Dec 17, 2013)

Does the magnetraction make catching an edge on rails etc bit more likely? Only wondering because I'm thinking of getting one myself and I'm wanting to ride a lot more in the park these days, apaz it's got great pop for jumps though


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

Not catching edges is more about technique than anything, I will say though that the board comes out the box SHARP as fuck so it'll grab on when you're turning and not wanna let go.


----------

